# Computer help needed



## Terry D (Feb 28, 2012)

Not being the most tech-savvy guy in the electronic world, I have a question about a plot device in my current WIP.

Is there a way for the authorities to know the location of the Wi-Fi hot spot used to download a file?  Specifically, could the location of an Amazon Kindle (wi-fi version) be tracked based on books down loaded to it?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2012)

According to programs like CSI & NCIS they can even tell which fingers you type with...


----------



## garza (Feb 28, 2012)

An Internet source must know the destination address to download. The administrator of every web page I visit knows I'm in Belize and what my specific address is on the BTL server. That specific address is unique. I'm the only one in the world with it, and BTL knows my street address as well, so finding who is downloading nude photos of elderly overweight Russian women is no problem.    The situation with a hot spot is a bit different. Knowing the address of the hot spot server puts the authorities in the neighbourhood where the books were downloaded, but cannot give an exact street address. At that point you would have to fall back on old fashioned police work to find the Kindle and its owner.  Does this help?


----------



## Terry D (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect.  Thank you, garza.  Getting the FBI into the area is all I'm looking for, after all, I can't make it too easy on them. :wink:


----------

